# Futon Legs



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

Neighbor bought a new futon and it had 6" plastic legs. He wanted it higher so I made him 12" poplar legs. First time repeating something like this.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Look good


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

That repeat thing drives me nuts


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

How poplar were they? LOL j/k

Looks good


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

bill said:


> How poplar were they? LOL j/k
> 
> Looks good


http://instantrimshot.com/index.php?sound=rimshot&play=true


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

You did a nice job.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> http://instantrimshot.com/index.php?sound=rimshot&play=true


LOL I bookmarked that...I crack myself up


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice job!!!!!!!!


----------

